# This giga Stacy reddit looksmaxxer BDD mogs this entire forum



## KrissKross (Dec 23, 2020)

What the fuck tbh. She legit got jaw surgery even though she was stacy maxxed already. She regrets the surgery heavily and complains about jaw cracking, ear pain, assymetry, not being able to open jaw wide enough to give blowjobs to chad, relapse, widened jaw (which she doesn’t like), etc. I’m just in awe at this foid tbh. 





Reddit - Dive into anything







www.reddit.com


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Dec 23, 2020)

Foids are so fucking greedy. That stupid whore should’ve saved her money for when she hits the wall and her pussy has been stretched out.


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 23, 2020)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Foids are so fucking greedy. That stupid whore should’ve saved her money for when she hits the wall and her pussy has been stretched out.


It’s beyond my comprehension. I legitimately cannot understand her logic. She would have had life on tutorial mode and she still complains in all her posts about the plight of being unattractive. I just simply can’t...


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Dec 23, 2020)

She was not giga Stacy before


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Dec 23, 2020)

*can I see some pics*


----------



## AbandonShip (Dec 23, 2020)

Just post the pics you rape victim semen guzzling faggot


----------



## Gosick (Dec 23, 2020)

She was posted here before, she also used to post here iirc

She only needs to start up an only fans and not post too explicit pics to get rich. It's really that easy. I'm glad that she has dignity and she's not doing it though.


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 23, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> Just post the pics you rape victim semen guzzling faggot


Dn rd


----------



## AbandonShip (Dec 23, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Dn rd


Dn even care. Keep being salty like your whore mums pussy


----------



## GetShrekt (Dec 23, 2020)

Gosick said:


> She was posted here before, she also used to post here iirc
> 
> She only needs to start up an only fans and not post too explicit pics to get rich. It's really that easy. I'm glad that she has dignity and she's not doing it though.


Why did she post here?


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 23, 2020)

Some people will never satisfy.


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Dec 23, 2020)

Where are the pics you fucking brain dead subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 23, 2020)

What did she get a bimaxx?


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 23, 2020)

ShitLife said:


> Where are the pics you fucking brain dead subhuman





AbandonShip said:


> Just post the pics you rape victim semen guzzling faggot





Gorilla said:


> *can I see some pics*








this is her before
she didn't post any pics after getting her jaw surgery (likely bc she looks alien now)


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 23, 2020)

Do you think she would have sex with me


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 23, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> Dn even care. Keep being salty like your whore mums pussy


Dn rd tbh


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 23, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Do you think she would have sex with me


She has an only fans you can fap to, but no she won’t let you get your little dickelt out near her. Chad only


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 23, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> She has an only fans you can fap to, but no she won’t let you get your little dickelt out near her. Chad only


Serious? Someone leak


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 23, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Serious? Someone leak


You can't be srs you disgusting coomcel abomination


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 23, 2020)

GetShrekt said:


> Why did she post here?


Yh I remember her. Back then I identified myself a lot with her issues. I still do. One of the only foids I could ever possibly relate to.

She can have men but that's not what she cares about. She cares about looking on the mirror and liking what she sees. She wants everyone to be mirin. Something many of us do... I recall she even wanted fo be famous maybe acting or smth.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 23, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Yh I remember her. Back then I identified myself a lot with her issues. I still do. One of the only foids I could ever possibly relate to.
> 
> She can have men but that's not what she cares about. She cares about looking on the mirror and liking what she sees. She wants everyone to be mirin. Something many of us do... I recall she even wanted fo be famous maybe acting or smth.


Never sympathize with foids


----------



## GetShrekt (Dec 23, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Yh I remember her. Back then I identified myself a lot with her issues. I still do. One of the only foids I could ever possibly relate to.
> 
> She can have men but that's not what she cares about. She cares about looking on the mirror and liking what she sees. She wants everyone to be mirin. Something many of us do... I recall she even wanted fo be famous maybe acting or smth.


She’s still a hoe


----------



## generalzod (Dec 23, 2020)

she's gorgeous


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 23, 2020)

generalzod said:


> she's gorgeous


Simp


----------



## generalzod (Dec 23, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Simp


i'd simp for her if she'd let me smash, then i'd move on.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 23, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> What the fuck tbh. She legit got jaw surgery even though she was stacy maxxed already. She regrets the surgery heavily and complains about jaw cracking, ear pain, assymetry, not being able to open jaw wide enough to give blowjobs to chad, relapse, widened jaw (which she doesn’t like), etc. I’m just in awe at this foid tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disagree, even this bitch would be in absolute awe of @Turtle


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 23, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Disagree, even this bitch would be in absolute awe of @Turtle


Foids have no idea of the struggle of ugly men


----------



## Turtle (Dec 23, 2020)

generalzod said:


> she's gorgeous


Let's see how hard just looking at her facial structure has made you


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 23, 2020)

Turtle said:


> Let's see how hard just looking at her facial structure has made you


He will never get to cum on that facial structure so what is the point of him getting hard?


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Dec 23, 2020)

no pics shit thread


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 23, 2020)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> no pics shit thread


They are on her profile and all her posts you brainlet 

The utter state of greycels


----------



## Timelessbrah (Dec 23, 2020)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> no pics shit thread


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 23, 2020)

What does she look like now


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 23, 2020)

Timelessbrah said:


>



Much obliged brocel. 
Should be enough to shut these “Muh photos” brainlets up.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Dec 23, 2020)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> no pics shit thread


You gotta be retarded


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 23, 2020)

Her comment history on. Reddit  is insane. Bihhh is crazy


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 23, 2020)

Going2KillMyself said:


> Her comment history on. Reddit  is insane. Bihhh is crazy


Her looksmaxing knowledge is actually legit tbh. She should be allowed to post here and rate guys ded srs


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 23, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Her looksmaxing knowledge is actually legit tbh. She should be allowed to post here and rate guys ded srs


No


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Dec 23, 2020)

roped.


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 23, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> this is her before
> she didn't post any pics after getting her jaw surgery (likely bc she looks alien now)


Or actually looks mogger and doesn't want the world to know. A super model even...


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 23, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Do you think she would have sex with me


Have you taken a shower? Just ask her out bro, but you need a really good pick up line for this one. Use your best!


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Dec 23, 2020)

seeing now that this is indeed a real person and taking into consideration her posts on reddit I guess she killed herself a long time ago


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 23, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> seeing now that this is indeed a real person and taking into consideration her posts on reddit I guess she killed herself a long time ago


Dude, don't say that. It's a woman... She got showered with care and validation every single waking second of her life before and after the surgery. Nobody would kill themselves...


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 23, 2020)

Intjcel said:


> Dude, don't say that. It's a woman... She got showered with care and validation every single waking second of her life before and after the surgery. Nobody would kill themselves...


Why are the girls that post here hot and why won't they suckn on my foreskin


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 23, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Why are the girls that post here hot and why won't they suckn on my foreskin


Most girls are hot tbh, so math works out.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 23, 2020)

Intjcel said:


> Most girls are hot tbh, so math works out.


She is Stacy though


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 23, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> She is Stacy though


Wouldn't say so myself, but she's hot. That's all that matters.


----------



## coping ethnic (Dec 23, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Yh I remember her. Back then I identified myself a lot with her issues. I still do. One of the only foids I could ever possibly relate to.
> 
> She can have men but that's not what she cares about. She cares about looking on the mirror and liking what she sees. She wants everyone to be mirin. Something many of us do... I recall she even wanted fo be famous maybe acting or smth.


haha its nowhere the same
she's not satisfied with ltring normies or fucking chad
she wants the power to marry a chad
normie orbiters not enough for him , wants more
she is greedy af


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 23, 2020)

coping ethnic said:


> haha its nowhere the same
> she's not satisfied with ltring normies or fucking chad
> she wants the power to marry a chad
> normie orbiters not enough for him , wants more
> she is greedy af


I'm also greedy as fuck. I want 6ft2, 9 inches and 6.5 psl. I also want to date someone I like and validation. She's a gigaslut? For sure lmao but idk she's different than many foids and also again her BDD posts are very relatable tbh.

Nvm I'm not trying to defend anyone you guys are right. But i still identify some things and consider her better than average gigaslut for sure!


----------



## coping ethnic (Dec 23, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> I'm also greedy as fuck. I want 6ft2, 9 inches and 6.5 psl. I also want to date someone I like and validation. She's a gigaslut? For sure lmao but idk she's different than many foids and also again her BDD posts are very relatable tbh.
> 
> Nvm I'm not trying to defend anyone you guys are right. But i still identify some things and consider her better than average gigaslut for sure!


u won't be any of them 99.99%
be more reasonable


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Dec 23, 2020)

"Jaw surgery is a totally safe procedure bro"
"No one ever gets a bad result from bimax bro" 
Just lol being botched is so common.

she was hot as fuck before. She was a major BDDcel


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Dec 23, 2020)

Intjcel said:


> Dude, don't say that. It's a woman... She got showered with care and validation every single waking second of her life before and after the surgery. Nobody would kill themselves...


bruh she is utterly insane, her mindset is the same of the average psl autist, she unironically says "looksmax" and did surgery for her jaw which isnt cosmetic but hoped it will better the way she looks, she reminds me of users here taking weird videos to show their side profile while puckering their lips

edit: just look at this giga autism


----------



## wristcel (Dec 23, 2020)

She's 18.

Was very hot before!!





































Is that video being poster after surgery??


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 23, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Yh I remember her. Back then I identified myself a lot with her issues. I still do. One of the only foids I could ever possibly relate to.
> 
> *She can have men but that's not what she cares about.* She cares about looking on the mirror and liking what she sees. She wants everyone to be mirin. Something many of us do... I recall she even wanted fo be famous maybe acting or smth.


*Its not even close. She can have an army of men orbiting her, but she wants to be a literal demigoddess. Your issues stem from a lack of attention, hers from wanting more attention.*


RAITEIII said:


> I'm also greedy as fuck. I want 6ft2, 9 inches and 6.5 psl. *I also want to date someone I like and validation. *She's a gigaslut? For sure lmao but idk she's different than many foids and also again her BDD posts are very relatable tbh.
> 
> Nvm I'm not trying to defend anyone you guys are right. But i still identify some things and consider her better than average gigaslut for sure!


Case in point


KrissKross said:


> Her looksmaxing knowledge is actually legit tbh. She should be allowed to post here and rate guys ded srs


*NO!*


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Dec 23, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> bruh she is utterly insane, her mindset is the same of the average psl autist, she unironically says "looksmax" and did surgery for her jaw which isnt cosmetic but hoped it will better the way she looks, she reminds me of users here taking weird videos to show their side profile while puckering their lips
> 
> edit: just look at this giga autism



she looks and acts like orbs sister tbh


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 23, 2020)

Timelessbrah said:


>



h-hot...


----------



## Reddit User (Dec 23, 2020)

idiot foid ruined by believing instagram filters are real

moving on


----------



## Ocelot (Dec 30, 2020)

Damn, walmart Adriana Lima.


----------



## kingu2020 (Dec 30, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> Damn, walmart Adriana Lima.


ikr, honestly like daddario-level attractive. ahahaha


----------



## Schizoidcel (Jan 13, 2021)

Still SMVmogs the entire forum combined


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Jan 13, 2021)

imagine looking this:




and still end up with BDD and autism


*ngl its kinda hot though imagine fucking her and she's moaning how good ur es ratios are and mirin your ipd*


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 13, 2021)

Not a giga stacy, but she's stacylite definitely.

Must've lived life on tutorial mode, but still complains. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dayummm she so fine
Chad Only though who am I kidding


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 13, 2021)

She's Canadian too


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Pillarman (Jan 13, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Dayummm she so fine
> Chad Only though who am I kidding


gigachad only that's why she wants to raise her psl


----------



## Zakamg (Jan 13, 2021)

Shes cute but wipe off the make up and she would look like my left toe


----------



## Deleted member 11835 (Jan 13, 2021)

I would do her (with her with makeup ofc)


----------



## wristcel (Feb 15, 2021)

ilikeyogapantsbro said:


> I would do her (with her with makeup ofc)


she's very fucking cute


----------



## wristcel (Feb 15, 2021)




----------

